# Vintage Tourers



## ts103706 (Apr 18, 2007)

I hope this is an appropriate question. I searched the forums and couldn't really find what I was looking for. 

I am planning a pretty big tour for the end of August, and I wanted a "new" bike to take with me. I am having an extremely hard time trying to figure out which bikes are appropriate for touring an which models are standard road bikes. I have built bikes before, and am mostly concerned with an appropriate frame that can handle a moderate load and maybe 700mm tires. I am interested in a vintage tourer mostly because of my budget and partly for style. 

Any direction would help. Thanks.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

Take a look at the Surly Long Haul Trucker or Rivendell Atlantis.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

the easiest way to get an idea if the bike will be any good for touring is if it has fender and rack mounts front and rear. if it has no eyelets, it wont be any use to you, if it has one set on each end, it might be okay, but you might have to decide on racks over fenders. 

i always check for eyelets first, and if its got fender and rack mounts, chances are it fits my other needs (good chainstay length for loads, larger tires, cantis, etc, whatever it might be).

soma is another brand that makes a (new) frame with touring in mind.


----------



## ts103706 (Apr 18, 2007)

I think you may have missed the budget and the vintage part. One day I will own a Rivendell , but today is not that day. Also, I would like a complete bike that I could upgrade parts on as I ride it. The Surly is still a little out of my budget, and I would like an older bike. I am very well aware of what makes a touring bike a touring bike, but what I don't know are which models were intended for touring. I would like to seek out specific models rather than examine what comes my way.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

1980's sport touring bikes can be set up for loaded touring with front and rear racks, have done this twice with good results and put thousands of tour miles on each. Cantilever brakes are not essential and usually the brakes have enough adjustment so 700C wheels can be run too. Lower eyelets are required as was said, but clamps can be used for upper mounts front and rear


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

ts103706 said:


> I hope this is an appropriate question. I searched the forums and couldn't really find what I was looking for.
> 
> I am planning a pretty big tour for the end of August, and I wanted a "new" bike to take with me. I am having an extremely hard time trying to figure out which bikes are appropriate for touring an which models are standard road bikes. I have built bikes before, and am mostly concerned with an appropriate frame that can handle a moderate load and maybe 700mm tires. I am interested in a vintage tourer mostly because of my budget and partly for style.
> 
> Any direction would help. Thanks.


 There are great touring bikes from the 80's, but they are hard to find and not all that inexpensive. Miyata 1000 or 610, Specialized Expedition, Trek 520 or 720, Fuji Touring Series IV, and Panasonic Touring Deluxe. Maybe the best deal going on retro touring bikes is a Schwinn Voyager (built by Panasonic)


----------



## ts103706 (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll keep an eye out for those.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I just built a touring bike using a Nashbar touring frame. It's an aluminum frame and fork instead of steel so the ride is stiffer than a traditional steel bike's ride but I bought this so that I could commute with it as well as maybe do some light touring with it. Nashbar's website lists the fork as chrome-moly but I received an aluminum one. It has slack angles, if you call 72 degrees slack, and a longish wheelbase. It's probably less of a traditional touring bike and more of a sport-tourer but it works. It has rack and fender mounts both front and rear as well as canti-studs. It even came with downtube shifter mounts. All this for $150 for the frame and fork. I built it mostly with parts I had laying around and the total outlay of cash ended up being around $250 but I had almost all of the parts needed to complete this bike.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

This list is a start:

Bridgestone RB-T
Bridgestone T-500
Bridgestone T-700
Centurion Pro Tour
Fuji Touring Series IV
Fuji Touring Series V
Kuwahara Caravan
Lotus Odyssey
Miyata 610
Miyata 1000
Nishiki Continental
Nishiki Cresta GT
Nishiki International
Nishiki Riviera GT
Nishiki Seral
Novara Randonee
Panasonic PT-3500
Panasonic PT-5000
Raleigh Alyeska
Raleigh Kodiak
Raleigh Portage
Raleigh Super Tourer
Raleigh Touring 18
Schwinn Paramount P15-9 Tourer
Schwinn Passage
Schwinn Voyageur/Voyageur SP
Specialized Expedition
Takara Overland
Trek 520
Trek 620
Trek 720
Univega Gran Tourismo
Univega Specialisima


----------



## Jimi_Lee (May 3, 2006)

My advice, stare at Craigslist a lot. When you find a bike that may have potential, do a google search for it. Scooper's posts are always knowledgeable and his list is pretty extensive. A few years ago I bought a Fuji Touring Series IV for about $300, replaced the rear derailleur with shimano deore for about $30 which improved the shifting 200%. This weekend my girlfriend bought her 3rd bike (her first came about 2 months ago), a Miyata 610 from 1986 for $400. This bike actually came with 700c wheels on it instead of the traditional 27" wheels seen on most touring bikes. Just keep looking on your local craigslist ads adn be patient


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

*Think Bridgestone*

Have I got a deal for you. Check out my Bridgestone. It really is a beauty.
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/1242358280.html


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Most of the Brit bikes from the '70s and 80s have at least one set of eyelets--think mudguards to deal with the omnipresent rain:

A few to consider:
Raleigh
Mercian
Bob Jackson
Condor
Holdsworth
Roberts

These were mainly made with "stage-race" geometry and Reynolds 531--older will have long reach brakes, but any of them will make a nice occasional touring bike,


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

look for early Cannondale T models. Long tubes with eyelets and shouldn't cost too much now.


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 23, 2006)

The one bike I haven't seen mentioned yet is a Specialized Expedition from the 80's. It is a fine touring bike and can be picked up for not much money. As for new I would recomend looking at a Raleigh Sojourn. I don't think it has the look you want but is a fine touring bike also. Happy Hunting.
http://www.raleighusa.com/bikes/road/sojourn/


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 23, 2006)

I now see that someone did mention the Expedition. Here is a photo of mine. When I got it it was a frame, fork and a few other bits. I took the drivetrain of of another bike. So what I am saying it is not original.
That Bridgestone RJohn is selling looks to be a nice bike. If it fits in your budget. Did you ever say what your budget was?


----------

